# London Locals



## xooch (May 27, 2015)

Heyas! I know there's all sorts of recommendations around the forums for loads of good places (hasbean, foundry, rave, etc) - but hoping if anyone has any London based recommendations? Maybe I'd even save on postage. I know of a few of the roasters - nude espresso, monmouth, square mile, caravan - and have tried a couple of the beans here and there.

Are there more roasters I should check out - or hopefully, specific beans worth giving a try? Or better off just continuing to order online?


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

I would stick to online personally... Lower cost, as good quality.

Saying that I had a pretty yum flat white made using son beans from volcano a few weeks ago, have been thinking about picking a bag of their stuff up. Based in west Dulwich I believe...


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I like Cimpson and Sons you can order online or from their shops, why not enjoy a nice coffee their whilst buying some beans







if you buy a couple of bags, I think you sometimes get a coffee free...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Volcano, notes,workshop, you can buy square mile from Association, caravan, there's loads. If you like a coffee in a shop buy a bag from them and give a bit of support


----------



## xooch (May 27, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> If you like a coffee in a shop buy a bag from them and give a bit of support


I like that idea, gives something to compare my espresso / brew to too.

Going to check out the other names too (notes I know)


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Allpress, Ozone, Dark Arts, Coleman, Alchemy, Terrone, The Roasting Shed, there are loads.

You can visit some of the smaller guys and they'll happily chat to you, make you coffee and sell you some too. Loads of fun!


----------



## xooch (May 27, 2015)

Milanski said:


> there are loads.


Ah, but this is exactly the thing. With too much choice, what is best to do? From tracing through the forums, it's easy to pick out a couple of types of beans from a few roasters by post, which is great. I'm looking to do similar in London.

Experimenting with different places is always nice, but would be good to find some favourites too!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

xooch said:


> Ah, but this is exactly the thing. With too much choice, what is best to do? From tracing through the forums, it's easy to pick out a couple of types of beans from a few roasters by post, which is great. I'm looking to do similar in London.
> 
> Experimenting with different places is always nice, but would be good to find some favourites too!


Do you live in London?


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

I second the recommendation for Workshop - their Cult of Done espresso is a particular favourite.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I'd go with all the mentioned above really.....

If I lived up the smoke I'd be skating to cafes/roasters of an early morning Sat and Sun. If a little to far then bike instead and having a shot, chilling and leaving with a bag....or two after drinking...it's what I did when staying at my Bros the last bank hols weekend and all before the family got up.

Your spoilt for choice with all the above, get to have a nice little start to your day and expend some energy. Hackney area is dense with good places including some of the above.

I need to borrow his flat again soon had some great and delicious starts across the three days.


----------



## xooch (May 27, 2015)

Milanski said:


> Do you live in London?


Yes - within South East but fairly central


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Well part of the fun - at least for me, is to go visit these places, have the coffee chat and sample some roasts.

If you like it, you'll come back for more if not, move on to the next one and see what they offer.

The fun is in the discovery.

We are very lucky to have so many roasters and cafes available to us in this town so take advantage and have some fun visiting corners you may not have gone to for any other reason.


----------



## cavem01 (Oct 3, 2015)

Its all about Nude for me. Some of the more expensive coffee in london but WOW a great coffee. A close 2nd is Allpess and Dark Arts!


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

H R Higgins in Mayfair between Oxford rd and Grosvenor square is worth a visit for a coffee that is reasonably priced for Mayfair and while there you could pick up a bag that probably isn't.


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

My vote would go for Workshop, especially at the moment they have two fantastic Kenyans.

There Cult of Done is great, and consistantly good [compared to SQM redbrick]

One obscure favortie of mine is Counter Coffee in Hackney Wick.

They have agreat cafe, with seating on the canal opposite the olympic stadium.

Also they roast their own, and sell at the cafe.

The beans have great names - Secret Stash - Single Origin Espresso, Conterfeit - Decaf.

And bags are hand printed with great desings.

-JKK


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Second counter cafe. Great coffee and great food.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

The aforementioned Volcano now have a higher quality offshoot, Assembly, available at Embassy East, Noble Espresso, Story Coffee, Esters, Mother's Milk, Three Wheels Coffee, Mission, DunneFrankowski, FCP Coffee, The Wash and 119 Lower Clapton Road. I presume you would be able to buy the beans in those stores.

Or they roast at Unit D16, 62 Tritton Road, London, SE21 8DE (Dulwich)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

risky said:


> The aforementioned Volcano now have a higher quality offshoot, Assembly, available at...


It All Started Here at Bakery 47 this sunday


----------



## Darenf (Oct 5, 2015)

Quite like prurock cafe in leather lane, Farringdon sell square mile coffee and serve chemex filter.


----------

